# Not long now...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

;D. Is this a new member of the TTOC  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> [smiley=toilet.gif]


So long.........farewell........it's time to say goodbye ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

U twats - that ain't him.......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

enlighten me ...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I wonder what he is thinking at this stage?


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hes got about fifty lookalikes

Hes no doubt sunning himself in a private villa in the maldives


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> [smiley=toilet.gif]


In the picture his right hand looks like its on a big gold button that likely says "mustad gas Kuwait"


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

'Bush says intelligence leaves "no doubt" Iraq possesses "some of the most lethal weapons ever devised" '

And how do they know this? Because they gave them to Iraq in the first place in the 80's when he was doing their dirty work fighting Iran! Hmmm I wonder what was in those 8000 pages (of 12000) of Iraq's UN submission that the world never got to see because the US grabbed it first?

And I wonder wot UK doggy do's our glorious leader is so keen to get in there to cover up?

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I wonder what he is thinking at this stage?


 [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

'Bush says intelligence leaves "no doubt" Iraq possesses "some of the most lethal weapons ever devised" ' And how do they know this? Because they gave them to Iraq in the first place in the 80's when he was doing their dirty work fighting Iran!

About $15 billions' worth, rather than the British c. $90 billions, French c. $150 billions or Russian c. $600 billions' worth, I believe?

Look at the general trade figures for France, Russia and China with Iraq too (they were on the FT web site a while back) and some of the posturing over a second UN resolution by these countries has the ring of the cash register to it too!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Who thinks he is dead already?

I think he has at least been injured, possibly killed. He is normally very 'public', but since wed he has been eerily quiet... :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Who thinks he is dead already?
> 
> I think he has at least been injured, possibly killed. He is normally very 'public', but since wed he has been eerily quiet... :


I was just thinking this a bit earlier  oh well lets hope he's just met his maker ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It would certainly be an amazing acheivement with the first few weapons fired...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They were saying that Osama was dead too...but apparently he wasn't!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

With him being so quiet I have this big fear that they might come over and start bombing our country in the middle of the night when we are all asleep, I know that sounds ignorant of me but it is something I fear more because my hubby and I are bringing our little children along with other parents aswell into this society we live in.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> With him being so quiet I have this big fear that they might come over and start bombing our country in the middle of the night when we are all asleep


That might be a bit difficult as the Iraqi air force is non existent


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Who thinks he is dead already?
> 
> I think he has at least been injured, possibly killed. He is normally very 'public', but since wed he has been eerily quiet... :


That is the problem with all the reporting you see on telly. Actually, Saddam hasn't been seen in public in two years (according to a report I read today) but because we see him on telly, we get the perception that he is very public. I must say, there was something a little wierd about the broadcast with him wearing thick glasses, but I can't quite place what it is. :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I must say, there was something a little wierd about the broadcast with him wearing thick glasses, but I can't quite place what it is.


That was 'cos it did not look like him and the fact the he was reading from a script....... :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> They were saying that Osama was dead too...but apparently he wasn't!


In fairness, I dont think they want us to think he is dead. If he was dead, then attacking countries on the grounds of hunting down Al Queda leaders would be much weaker.

Mr Bin-Liner is also able to move countries more easily than Saddam, & as such has nothing to defend. Saddam is president of his country, & will probably stay to fight until his death.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I grow ever more confident he is dead.

If showing himself on TV is an act of defiance, something must be wrong for him to have a statement read out like yesterday. :


----------

